# Postal vote for the referendum?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We're leaving at the beginning of April so won't be here fore the referendum. Does anyone know how the postal vote system works? Will we be able to postal vote?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

l so won't be here fore the referendum. Does anyone know how the postal vote system works? Will we be able to postal vote?[/QUOTE said:


> Same here- Dunno- no doubt someone will eventually tell us
> :laugh:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I'm sure you would be able to register for a postal vote. I am also sure that the voting forms will not be sent until early June.
Sorry
Regards
p-c


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes the postal vote system can be used, or you can appoint a proxy if someone is staying there. The postal voting system takes time to register and ours failed for the General Election due to an error in the Returning Officer's staff - he apologised for it but the two extra votes would not have made any difference as the candidate we wanted got in.....

But ring them up and ak for the forms

But remember it takes several weeks to set up......

Dave


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Very good point about the proxy vote.
Thanks Dave.
Regards
p-c


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Coincidence.

Just about the time this thread started I was registering online for a postal vote as a non-UK Resident, as one can do if on the Electoral Register in UK in the last 15 years.

They have already sent by e-mail the form for postal voting to return to my last local council.

I still have to await confirmation that I am on the Register.

I am sure it is possible for a UK Resident to follow a similar on-line procedure for a postal vote. Go to Electoral Commission website.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave (penquin)

We both know about the 15-year time-limit for registering for voting from overseas.

I have just registered(see post above)

I wonder whether having registered in 2016 the 15-year clock re-starts? 

I could see no info, but do you know?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dave (penquin)
> 
> We both know about the 15-year time-limit for registering for voting from overseas.
> 
> ...


You have to declare the date when you left the UK and that date carries forward from one office to another, we left "finally" in 2012 and the DWP have that date down, if we try to give another date for e.g. Electoral Roll registration they say "Oh we have you down as having left the UK on.... 2012).

So if you have ever given them a date e.g. for tax purposes or National Insurance or vehicle registration (I know your MH is till UK based) then the 15 year rule applies from that date.

Before the last General Election we (expats via the Conservative Party) were promised that they would remove the 15 year barrier rapidly once in power..... 6 months later we were told it was "too difficult to do" so the status quo remains......

Many people who left ore than 15 years ago now have no voting rights at all, anywhere.......

and there are 2 million expats in France at present )only about 1.5 million French citizens living in the UK and many of those are higher rate tax players in order to reduce their tax liability as the UK has lower taxes than France for incomes over about £40K.

So if they have had a date before, that is what will apply, if not then you MIGHT get away with it.....

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

StephandJohn said:


> We're leaving at the beginning of April so won't be here fore the referendum. Does anyone know how the postal vote system works? Will we be able to postal vote?


Just go to your District Council web site or to http://www.aboutmyvote.co.uk
for information.
You can register for postal votes for just one particular election or for all elections.

Because I often work at elections or we are travelling I have a permanent postal vote request.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Should have added to the above post....

If you are leaving in April you will need to have someone forward the voting forms on to you as they are usually sent out a couple of weeks before elections.
The alternative is to appoint a 'proxy' but they will have to vote at your usual polling station in person.

Richard.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

www.aboutmyvote.co.uk.

Just seen this is already posted. My application is on its way.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Isn't it about time we had online voting as well as postal voting? It should be possible to make it just as secure as other methods.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

To what extent does a POSTAL vote help UK citizens who may be travelling for several week/months during the Referendum period and have no idea where they will be on June23rd (or 11 days before or whatever the rule testes)

Isn't a PROXY vote more relevant to such a situation??


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Telbell said:


> To what extent does a POSTAL vote help UK citizens who may be travelling for several week/months during the Referendum period and have no idea where they will be on June23rd (or 11 days before or whatever the rule testes)
> 
> Isn't a PROXY vote more relevant to such a situation??


Agreed.
See my post above.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Telbell said:


> To what extent does a POSTAL vote help UK citizens who may be travelling for several week/months during the Referendum period and have no idea where they will be on June23rd (or 11 days before or whatever the rule testes)
> 
> Isn't a PROXY vote more relevant to such a situation??


Maybe, but it depends on whether you know somebody in the constituency where you are registered and can trust that person to excercise your vote according to your wishes.

I have registered for my voting paper to go to a European country. Will those bright people who run the system anticipate international postal delays and mail out the papers accordingly?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I have registered for my voting paper to go to a European country. Will those bright people who run the system anticipate international postal delays and mail out the papers accordingly?
> 
> Geoff


The simple and hinest answer to that is NO.

The postal ballot papers are all sent out at the same time - normally about a week before the election, our General Election ones arrived three DAYS before and we had to pay considerably more to get them back in time, and then the Returning Officer disallowed them as one of his staff had paired up the voting papers and the specimen signatures the wrong way round.....

So, if you kNOW where you will be, the postal voting system MAY work, if you don't but know a resident in the constituency where you are registered then you can appoint them as a proxy.

IMO tere is no reason why the voting papers for the referendum should not be sent out weeks before - they are already known and will probably be printed with a few days, they do not have to wait as normally for the last date to pass for nominations (3 weeks before?) since the referendum ONLY has the one question and two answers; REMAIN or LEAVE, so it really should go out earlier....

I will when the time comes, keep you updated with our progress - we have heard back via e-mail from the returning officer that our registration for postal voting is on record and is still extant - I was concerned it elapsed after 12 months but that is not so...

Dave


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure I heard somewhere, probably on the BBC, that the postal votes would be sent out earlier than usual on this occasion.
It would make sense as there are no nominations to be dealt with and it will also lessen the work load on the council staff who have to deal with them.


----------

